# precise 3rd gen .8



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day has anyone tried the normal precise .8 i have tried the anti-cold version but not the new standard .8 any info wood be great.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have not tried the 0.8. I LOVE the 3rd gen 0.5 and 0.55 but was disappointed in the 3rd gen 0.7. Maybe I got a bad roll of the 0.7? Anyways, I love the thinner stuff but I was disappointed with the thicker Precise. For heavy ammo I like Simpleshot 0.8.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

The The Smo Show tries them all out.

4 part series.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Konrad said:


> The The Smo Show tries them all out.
> 
> 4 part series.


This guy’s pretty cool. Is he a member on this forum?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I got through the first two videos and really liked them. I especially liked the way he measured draw weights and measured speed from a standard draw and with the bands maxed out. So many variables to weigh it is hard to pick the optimum- that may come down to personal preference at some level. But great to see draw weight vs speed and speed measured from standard and max elongation for so many different latex brands all measured in the same test. Fantastic "bit" of work he did. With "bit" being a huge chunk of testing and recording. Really appreciate his sharing this for all to see.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Okay, I got through the last two videos as well. They aren't short, but they are really worth it. Especially the fourth where he gives the summary. I really like the way he did the testing and summarized the results. His discussion of TBG is also interesting. I don't think he gave TBG credit for being the standard bearer of its day but he was up front and honest about how far latex has come since that day. 

Again, really grateful that he did the testing and shared the results. And really glad I took the time to watch them.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> This guy’s pretty cool. Is he a member on this forum?


Sandstorm, I asked him on the final video in Youtube. I got a like but no reply. I guess he's a member of one of the forums but wants to stay incognito. He is not exactly a newbie.

His tests seem to be good. I can verify that Sheshou guru has not got the best band life but the speed is good. Going thru the videos I decided to purchase some 0.7mm snipersling for 8mm lead and steel. Catapult carnage also says that 0.7 would be the upper limit for 8mm steel.

These replies make me glad that I brought the videos to the members attention. 

Good luck on your purchases Slingshotforum members.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m with Flipper on this one. Gen 3 50, 55,and60 are awesome. Don’t really like the thicker stuff.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

That 1mm Sheshou guru with 11mm steels today. Devastating. The right tool for the right job, Ibojoe. I use a slingshot rifle.


----------

